# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Gezichtsverbranding

## zini2007

hoi hoi. Ik ben paar jaar geleden naar buitenland geweest waar ze geen zonnebrandcrèmes hebben en heb veel gelopen in de zon en heb daardoor een rode gezicht.ik wou weten of iemand weet hoe ik dat weg kan krijgen. Gr zini

----------


## Agnes574

Wat bedoel je met 'rood gezicht'??
Gewoon volledig rood of kleine adertjes op je wangen??

----------


## zini2007

ja rode kleur. Net als je gaat blozen zegmaar.

----------

